# February '64 Coppertone find



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)

Wasn't even looking but thanks to the Facebook algorithms which I usually hate, this thing showed up 35 minutes from my front door😍.  The paint is in great shape with some slight fading on the top tube, lettering looks great!  The chainring will need swapped out, grips aren't original, but damn, hard to believe these are still out there.  I believe it is a standard with fenders, correct?  Just got it home Thursday, first pics were as found, last pic is after a quick spit shine last night.  Never had a 63/64, pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Rollo (Aug 6, 2022)

Is that an original chain ring sprocket? ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Is that an original chain ring sprocket? ...



no should be 36 tooth  lucky 7


----------



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Is that an original chain ring sprocket? ...



It confuses me slightly as it's kind of an odd thing to swap out on such a clean bike.  I wouldn't be so confused if it had a bmx seat, different bars etc when it was found but I guess they just wanted something different.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 6, 2022)

Congratulations. Nice find, great color.
It shows as a J-38 (standard) that someone added aftermarket fenders, chain ring and grips.

For a February 1964 it should have the following components.
36 spoke S-2
Non crimp seat strut.
Small stimsonite reflector with it’s mounting strap.

It has the correct smooth solo polo seat and seems to have the correct pedals and correct early headset top bearing.

What does the LH side look like?


----------



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Congratulations. Nice find, great color.
> It shows as a J-38 (standard) that someone added aftermarket fenders, chain ring and grips.
> 
> For a February 1964 it should have the following components.
> ...



Man I've been reading through your posts trying to gain some knowledge, thanks for posting what you do.  As for the LH side, well I cheated and it's still dirty lol (busted😆).  Another thing that is confusing me is the rear hub and an S2 in front and rear?  Ran out and got you some shots before dark.  Thanks for your knowledge and help!


----------



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 6, 2022)

WOW, so you have a 28 spoke S-2 on front and rear?
Yes, that rear hub is wrong also.
The Bendix brake arm and strap are correct.

Someone has been doing some crazy modifications on this bike.


----------



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> WOW, so you have a 28 spoke S-2 on front and rear?
> Yes, that rear hub is wrong also.
> The Bendix brake arm and strap are correct.
> 
> Someone has been doing some crazy modifications on this bike.



Yep, like I said, it's all kind of confusing.  The guy I bought it from was a scrapper, picked this bike up while cleaning up a farm near Clarinda, Iowa.  He knew it shouldn't be scrapped but it is as he found it according to him.  Everything has the same amount of grime/crustiness and the rear fender has the '66 registration on there so we know the fenders have been on there at least that long.  Swapping the hub and sprocket make no real sense to me when the rest of the bike is somewhat untouched.  Those aren't amateur modifications to me.  Grips make sense-people do that.  Obviously the farm owners weren't enthusiasts if it was going to the scrapper.  My guess is that all of the mods were made a long time ago, for what reason, we'll never know I guess.


----------



## Mootree (Aug 6, 2022)

This is one of two pics he used in the ad, the other was even worse lol.


----------



## sworley (Aug 7, 2022)

One heck of a find. Seems like all the good stuff is gone from the Iowa barns around here...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 7, 2022)

sworley said:


> One heck of a find. Seems like all the good stuff is gone from the Iowa barns around here...



Blame Mike and Frank hahaha


----------



## nick tures (Aug 7, 2022)

nice find !  also your bike being a standard stingray it wouldn't have come with fenders,  good luck on the clean up thats a nice one !!


----------



## Mootree (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for the knowledge!  Was there any 20" Schwinn that used this wheel/hub setup in the mid 60's?


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 9, 2022)

Mootree said:


> Thanks to everyone for the knowledge!  Was there any 20" Schwinn that used this wheel/hub setup in the mid 60's?



I’ve never seen that particular rear hub on a early Stingray.

This B4 represents about 10 months of the Sting-ray existence.
You should be able to dial-in this Radiant Coppertone Standard with a few correct parts.


----------



## Mootree (Aug 9, 2022)

Again, appreciate the help.  Just trying to wrap my head around someone relacing hubs on a bike like this back in the day, etc.  Thought it would be more likely that some kid swapped wheels with his sister's bike or something.  Thanks again!


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 11, 2022)

Mootree,
I‘m curious what date is stamped into the inside bottom of the fork leg?


----------



## Mootree (Aug 11, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Mootree,
> I‘m curious what date is stamped into the inside bottom of the fork leg?



Looks like 4-4


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 12, 2022)

April '64


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2022)

Mootree said:


> Again, appreciate the help.  Just trying to wrap my head around someone relacing hubs on a bike like this back in the day, etc.  Thought it would be more likely that some kid swapped wheels with his sister's bike or something.  Thanks again!



Schwinn was just using up nos before Bendix came out with the rb2 red stripe hubs.. I have seen a hand full of early 63 -64's with these hubs.. Not very common by any means.. I just saw a 66 coppertone at a hot rod weekender yesterday that was not near as nice as yours for $650.00 that this guy  has been trying to sell for the last 2 years years.. No deal.  Nice find .. RideOn...


----------



## Bryan Akens (Aug 14, 2022)

The  Bendix  hub  on  there  is  an  earlier  model.....Either  way  Congrats  on  your  find.....and  its  also  nice  to  know  that  this  bike  has  been  rescued!!   Im  sure  You  can  poke  around  and  fix  its  problems!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> The  Bendix  hub  on  there  is  an  earlier  model.....Either  way  Congrats  on  your  find.....and  its  also  nice  to  know  that  this  bike  has  been  rescued!!   Im  sure  You  can  poke  around  and  fix  its  problems!!!



It's an Rb1 nonred stripe that was used before rb2's came out...


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 14, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> It's an Rb1 nonred stripe that was used before rb2's came out...



Well, that’s news to me.

I’ve bought, sold and owned many 63 / 64 Stingrays over 40+ years and every rear hub was a “single red band“ Bendix unit just as the manufacturer information shows with dates.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Well, that’s news to me.
> 
> I’ve bought, sold and owned many 63 / 64 Stingrays over 40+ years and every rear hub was a “single red band“ Bendix unit just as the manufacturer information shows with dates.
> 
> ...



40+years? Wow, that's along time.. Let me know when you hit 55+ ,then we'll talk....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

There is no way a '64 Stingray would have that hub. There were 2 versions of the red bad out at that time . I know Schwinn would use up there leftover parts but this hub would have been long used up by '64. @razinhellcustomz  I will need to see another example of a Stingray with one on it before I will buy into it being original. Who knows what happened to this bike through out  it's  life.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 15, 2022)

Seeing the other non Schwinn parts leads me to believe someone replaced parts with what they had lying around.


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 15, 2022)

Rollo said:


> Is that an original chain ring sprocket? ...



No....


----------



## ALBreeze (Aug 31, 2022)

This Bendix 28 hole hub came off a 1961 24inch tiger, had S2 rims. Is it a RB1?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 31, 2022)

ALBreeze said:


> This Bendix 28 hole hub came off a 1961 24inch tiger, had S2 rims. Is it a RB1?
> 
> View attachment 1688501
> 
> View attachment 1688502



No. I believe the RB designation literally meant Red Band...and I don't think it was stamped on anything until the the revision of the hub came out(RB2). Stamp had to be there so that you knew not to mix smaller diameter parts.This is the RB.




There were quite a few variations to the Bendix hub from 46 to 61 and I believe that one was still referred to as the 'Flying B'.....variations on oil caps, finishes, stamps/no stamps, and bevels at the flanges. I believe that slanted bevel with no oil cap is the latest version. You'll see quite a few differences in brake arm stamping too....and guess what, the arms all unbolt and interchange to help make things more confusing if you happen to lay them apart on the bench at the same time. Ask me how I know! Internals do not interchange from RB2 on, you'll notice the different part numbers in @60sstuff Bendix manuals. 

This hub was off of what I'm guessing to be a 50ish Columbia. I didn't take it off so I can't confirm age, but its just to show that there are differences. Maybe you can tell from this picture that the flanges are smooth and round in the corners.



If you're not confused enough yet...let's bring up the Mattatuck hub used on early Fair Ladies....maybe that's what Raisin is thinking of  




I'd say the wheels on this Coppertone Stingray were just added later, probably from a mid level model ballooner, since they're 28 spoke. Still great rims to have! The correct 36 spoke center stamped S2 will be much harder to find, let alone proper condition for the bike.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 1, 2022)

ALBreeze said:


> This Bendix 28 hole hub came off a 1961 24inch tiger, had S2 rims. Is it a RB1?
> 
> View attachment 1688501
> 
> View attachment 1688502



This is the pre rb before the original red band came out...Nice find...


----------

